# Any fellow Kydex Holster/Sheath Makers out there



## Timebandit (Jul 27, 2012)

So i am new to this, less than a month, but am having a great time. I started this with the need for a holster for a new gun that i purchased, a Sig P938, which is a brand new gun on the market, so no one was making holsters except one guy. Holsters were about $56, and i wanted one for my wifes gun as well and a mag carrier. Well, for that price i was able to buy what i needed to make the 3 that i wanted plus more. So here is my experience so far. I would like to see if anyone else is doing this and see what there set up is like and what they are producing. I also have a few knife sheathes i have made so far as well.

All comments welcome

Thanks for looking

Justin

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78936&stc=1&d=1343415591
So here is the gun that started it all. The infamous Sig P938:biggrin:. Please excuse the way the slide looks, i just pulled the blues tape off that i use to mask it for the holster making, so it has white residue on it. The gun is nice and black and beautiful.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78937&stc=1&d=1343415667
This is the first one, and i learned a lot from it. I fould i dont need the re-tension screws at the bottom and it need to be a little larger.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78938&stc=1&d=1343415667
Other side

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78939&stc=1&d=1343415667
This is the second one i made. As you can see its flat. Thats the great thing about Kydex, is you can reheat it and it has memory and will return to its original flat state. It was still to small, so i flattened it out so that i could trace it and make it just a little larger:biggrin:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78940&stc=1&d=1343415667
Here is the revised version, complete with clip. This is an inside the waistband holster for concealed carry. It has a 15 degree forward cant to it for ease of drawing. I am really happy with how this one turned out, i got great definition and re-tension out of it.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78941&stc=1&d=1343415667
Other side

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78942&stc=1&d=1343415667
And holstered

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78943&stc=1&d=1343415667
Other side

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78944&stc=1&d=1343415667
Next is my wifes Sig P238. Its the same gun as mine, just a smaller caliber.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78945&stc=1&d=1343415667
Finished holster

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78946&stc=1&d=1343415667
Other side

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78947&stc=1&d=1343415667
Nest is an outside the waistband holster for min 9mm. Im happy with this one and it is very comfortable. Its propped on another holster in the background.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78948&stc=1&d=1343415667
Back side

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78949&stc=1&d=1343415667
Holstered

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78950&stc=1&d=1343415667
Back side

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78951&stc=1&d=1343415667
And the double mag carrier. This is for inside the waistband and huge the body really tight.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78952&stc=1&d=1343415667
With the mags

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78953&stc=1&d=1343415667
Back side


----------



## BSea (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm surprised there isn't more off the shelf for the P238.  It actually came out in 09.  I bought mine in 2010.  It's actually almost an exact copy of the Colt Mustang.  Even the mags are interchangeable.  But looks like you are on your way to adding "Holster Maker" to your list of accomplishments.


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 27, 2012)

BSea said:


> I'm surprised there isn't more off the shelf for the P238.  It actually came out in 09.  I bought mine in 2010.  It's actually almost an exact copy of the Colt Mustang.  Even the mags are interchangeable.  But looks like you are on your way to adding "Holster Maker" to your list of accomplishments.




I could find plenty of holsters for the p238 it was p938 that was the problem.  Its just so new no one is making holsters for it yet. I found one guy making kydex holsters for the 938 but thought I could do that so I checked it out and decided to give it a go. For about the same price i would have paid for all of these holsters. Now I can make holsters for all of my and family and friends firearms.


----------



## BSea (Jul 27, 2012)

Timebandit said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised there isn't more off the shelf for the P238.  It actually came out in 09.  I bought mine in 2010.  It's actually almost an exact copy of the Colt Mustang.  Even the mags are interchangeable.  But looks like you are on your way to adding "Holster Maker" to your list of accomplishments.
> ...


P238 . . . . . P938 . . . . . Don't I feel stupid.  :redface:


----------



## The Penguin (Jul 27, 2012)

can you make one for a diamondback?

:biggrin:


----------



## Florida Marine (Jul 28, 2012)

I just ordered a kit from Old Faithful holsters for my S&W Bodyguard .38...not many good holsters for it with the laser.

Never tried making one from scratch, but I am curious now.

I have about 4 different pistols I trade off depending on the weather and clothing.  But I have taken to carrying the S&W a lot lately, nice compact platform, toss a speed loader in my pocket and I have 10 rounds of +P that will punch a nice hole.


----------



## Whaler (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice work Justin.


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 28, 2012)

BSea said:


> P238 . . . . . P938 . . . . . Don't I feel stupid.  :redface:



Dont, they are very similar, and just seeing them side by side they arent much different. The 938 is only about a half inch longer and a fraction of an inch taller. Same width, but a little longer in the grip to accommodate the longer 9mm round. I only got it because i loved my wifes 238 so much that i had to have it in a 9mm as thats the smallest round i will carry as a primary weapon. Il carry a 380 as a back up, but wont use it at as my primary. I wish the wife would carry a 9mm, but its better that she carries at least something rather than nothing, so the 380 fits the bill here.



The Penguin said:


> can you make one for a diamondback?
> 
> :biggrin:



Not without the weapon being present, but if it was...yes i could. Now i could buy a Blue Gun (practice gun) as they are designed to have the same dimensions, and is what most holster makers use to make there holsters, but they cost around $30 a piece, and unless i plan to make a bunch of them(which i might in the future, im just getting started here) I eat up some money there.



Florida Marine said:


> I just ordered a kit from Old Faithful holsters for my S&W Bodyguard .38...not many good holsters for it with the laser.
> 
> Never tried making one from scratch, but I am curious now.
> 
> I have about 4 different pistols I trade off depending on the weather and clothing.  But I have taken to carrying the S&W a lot lately, nice compact platform, toss a speed loader in my pocket and I have 10 rounds of +P that will punch a nice hole.



Thats where making them is great. No matter what accessory you add to your weapon, you wont have to buy a new specialty holster, you just make one. Im about to make one for a friends Ruger LC9(which i just sold him to buy the sig P938:biggrin with Crimson Trace laser, and he is also a lefty, so i get to make a left handed holster:biggrin:



Whaler said:


> Nice work Justin.



Thanks Dick!! Im having lots of fun:wink:


----------



## rherrell (Jul 28, 2012)

WOW, those are REALLY NICE!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice work Justin.


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!! Im really happy with the way they turned considering these were my first ones. They only get better from here on


----------

